# Relacing Fail  Velocity Model A



## tommydale1950 (May 30, 2015)

My first attempt at Lacing a Velocity Blunt onto a New Departure Model A . I dont know what I did wrong yet , but it just did not come out right. Everything seemed fine til I did the last 9 spokes. Maybe one of you can tell right away , but Im haviing trouble seeing what I did wrong . The spokes are 11 1/2 long and I did a 4 cross . Maybe spokes are too long? I thought 286mm was correct..Any help appreciated ..Tom ps and I did start to left of valve stem hole


----------



## Iverider (May 30, 2015)

I always use a spoke calculator when lacing any rim to any hub. Measure everything and then buy your spokes from wheel fanatyk. I recall my last few being around 290mm on a morrow hub. It also matters your cross number. I generally do 3-cross.


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 30, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> I always use a spoke calculator when lacing any rim to any hub. Measure everything and then buy your spokes from wheel fanatyk. I recall my last few being around 290mm on a morrow hub. It also matters your cross number. I generally do 3-cross.




According to spoke calculater Im .25 cm longer on the spoke ,and I believe well within overall spoke length .But maybe thats where Im off? I also am using  1/2 " nipples..
'


----------



## abe lugo (May 30, 2015)

I used 11 7/16 spokes and .75" nipples with velocity wheels, model A rear, I think a SM front (large bearings like a mussleman front). cross 3 pattern.
I had a  couple spokes that look long at fist but it all worked out.  You may be a good with cross 4, double check your spoke placement, also dont forget to add and hold the twist when you do the leading spokes.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

It's not easy to tell from pics, but it looks to me that you've only gone 2x. 
Looks like the pink spoke crosses over 2 green. Typically a 4x will leave the flange at a much greater angle than what it looks like here.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

I've taught many people (that thought they could never do it) to build wheels with this method:

http://sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

As comparison here's a pair of wheels I built yesterday, you can see the difference in the angle of spoke as it leaves the flange:


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

...and a 4x:


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

"The spokes are 11 1/2 long and I did a 4 cross . Maybe spokes are too long? I thought 286mm was correct...According to spoke calculater Im .25 cm longer on the spoke"

11.5(") x 25.4(mm) =  292(mm)

If all measurements were correct and 292 is the correct length, then a spoke that's 294 or 295 (+2.5mm from above) will from my experience be too long.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 30, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> It's not easy to tell from pics, but it looks to me that you've only gone 2x.
> Looks like the pink spoke crosses over 2 green. Typically a 4x will leave the flange at a much greater angle than what it looks like here.





Yes- recheck your cross numbers. These don't look cross 4 from that picture- they look either cross 2 or 3 to me.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 1, 2015)

I second and third the Sheldon method and recheck the cross number, spoke seeming too long is a strong indicator and just count how many spokes a single spoke crosses from flange to rim.


----------

